# need help please!!! NTRootKit-H, bo:heap



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

hi,
i really need help with fixing my computer...i was doing some browsing and now i have several pop ups for strip poker and things similar to this that keep popping up. also, my internet explorer seems weird..it keeps going to about:blank and messages from windows keeps popping up and they tell me that my spyware protection is low and that i should 'click here' to get spyware products. I have also noticed that when i restart my computer, McAfee antivirus picks up a trojan (C:/windows/system32/hdih.dll is infected with NTRootKit-H) and it says that the deleting the file has failed. another thing is that when i open up internet explorer or windows media player the virus scan tells me that there is a buffer overflow detected as bo:heap and other bo: type things...as you can see, i'm completely computer illiterate, so i would be much appreciated if someone could help me fix this problem. here is my log if it helps:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 7:59:24 PM, on 27/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\COMMON~1\naPrdMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsmsetup.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\2.0\Apps\PhotoshopAlbum.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\Susan\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,(Default) = http://clearsurfing.net/srch.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Search - {D5E69108-CD42-44D6-B91E-CEED7FD02A8A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A6AD9350-FD08-4AC2-A783-CD79A920F75D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FEDB9A87-E640-47BF-999D-3CCF31B219FF} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msikn.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: FreshBar - {06ABAA2D-34AB-4902-A326-409BD9B9A7A5} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesp1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {99E95FC9-DEC5-4F3F-ABE7-401CEC3B96CE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rdspclips.exe] rdspclips.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3F159506-1EAC-45B4-9A21-822044C19855}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{573B44F2-A8D6-4356-B312-8B7DC5AB9169}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65352139-7912-49AB-856B-ED0A6ED5AE7A}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E53C0CEE-A258-4B13-8359-C50FCA24D01B}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.188.180,195.225.176.31
O18 - Filter: text/html - {6438994E-27AD-42E5-A3FB-6664444270D7} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {6438994E-27AD-42E5-A3FB-6664444270D7} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please do this

SpywareBlaster http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
AdAware SE http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html
SpyBot S&D 1.3 http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/

DL them (they are free), install them, *check each for their 
definition updates* and then run AdAware and Spybot, fixing anything 
they say.

In SpywareBlaster - Always enable all protection after updates
SpyBot - After an update run immunize

Then move HiJackThis.exe to a permanent folder like C:\HJT

Boot and post a new log, there is work to do.


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

hi,
thanks for replying so quickly  here is my log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 10:51:19 PM, on 27/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\COMMON~1\naPrdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,(Default) = http://clearsurfing.net/srch.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Search - {D5E69108-CD42-44D6-B91E-CEED7FD02A8A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A6AD9350-FD08-4AC2-A783-CD79A920F75D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: FreshBar - {06ABAA2D-34AB-4902-A326-409BD9B9A7A5} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesp1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search - {99E95FC9-DEC5-4F3F-ABE7-401CEC3B96CE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{573B44F2-A8D6-4356-B312-8B7DC5AB9169}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65352139-7912-49AB-856B-ED0A6ED5AE7A}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E53C0CEE-A258-4B13-8359-C50FCA24D01B}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O18 - Filter: text/html - {6EEB536A-E54E-4EC2-8A12-0C1F4E3C0104} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {6EEB536A-E54E-4EC2-8A12-0C1F4E3C0104} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

CWShredder http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html
Close all browser windows, Open cwshredder.exe then click "Fix" and let 
it run.

Print this  boot to safe mode  fix with HJT

Fix all R0 and R1 entries

R3 - URLSearchHook: Search - {D5E69108-CD42-44D6-B91E-CEED7FD02A8A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A6AD9350-FD08-4AC2-A783-CD79A920F75D} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll

O3 - Toolbar: FreshBar - {06ABAA2D-34AB-4902-A326-409BD9B9A7A5} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesp1.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Search - {99E95FC9-DEC5-4F3F-ABE7-401CEC3B96CE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)

O18 - Filter: text/html - {6EEB536A-E54E-4EC2-8A12-0C1F4E3C0104} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {6EEB536A-E54E-4EC2-8A12-0C1F4E3C0104} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll

View Hidden Files
Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. 
Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. 
Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". 
Now click "Apply to all folders", Click "Apply" then "OK"

Delete these files
C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesp1.dll

START  RUN  key in %temp% - Edit  Select all  File  Delete
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

i followed the instructions, but when i went to delete C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll the file wasn't there....also when i went to the temp file..there was only one there called ~DF93E8 and the computer wouldn't allow me to delete it because it was being used by another person or program...here is my log..thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 5:14:55 PM, on 28/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\MCUPDATE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\McScript_InUse.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,(Default) = http://clearsurfing.net/srch.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Search - {D5E69108-CD42-44D6-B91E-CEED7FD02A8A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{573B44F2-A8D6-4356-B312-8B7DC5AB9169}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65352139-7912-49AB-856B-ED0A6ED5AE7A}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E53C0CEE-A258-4B13-8359-C50FCA24D01B}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Print this

Run CWS again making sure that IE is CLOSED

With IE still closed, fix these in HJT  then boot and post a new log

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,(Default) = http://clearsurfing.net/srch.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R3 - URLSearchHook: Search - {D5E69108-CD42-44D6-B91E-CEED7FD02A8A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q431800.dll (file missing)


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks...here is my log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 6:24:43 PM, on 28/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{573B44F2-A8D6-4356-B312-8B7DC5AB9169}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65352139-7912-49AB-856B-ED0A6ED5AE7A}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E53C0CEE-A258-4B13-8359-C50FCA24D01B}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

The log looks good - how are things??


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

hi thanks for your help...my computer seems to be running very slowly now. i was wondering if i should still delete everything in the temp folder..before there was just the one file there and now there are many many more...also, do you know what framework service is? it keeps trying to access the internet..should i allow this? thanks again for your time


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe

Part of McAfee

Who is your ISP


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

hi..my ISP (internet service provider??) is Rogers. so should i delete the files in the temp folder?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You need to fix the O17 entries thay are a part of this hijacker

and I've found a removal tool that is supposed to remove the root kit that come withn this one

ftp://ftp.kaspersky.ru/utils/klwk/klwk.zip


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

i was running HJT and i noticed that some of the files that you told me to fix are back...does that mean that my computer is still infected? here is my log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 1:50:19 AM, on 30/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.hotmail.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.hotmail.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{573B44F2-A8D6-4356-B312-8B7DC5AB9169}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65352139-7912-49AB-856B-ED0A6ED5AE7A}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E53C0CEE-A258-4B13-8359-C50FCA24D01B}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{315BE520-99DC-4EBD-B182-C98A62CE98B7}: NameServer = 69.50.176.156,195.225.176.31
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Did you follow my advice in post #17


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

yup i did..i also ran the program from the link and it said that there was nothing to clean..here is my log..thanks!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 3:11:15 PM, on 30/01/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.hotmail.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.hotmail.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK then let's have a look and see where the hidden files are that are keeping this pest on

download this *Click here* to download Find It NT-2K-XP.zip.

Unzip it and double-click on Find.bat to run it. When the command window first opens, it will say "File not found". Ignore that and let it continue to run until it finishes. It may take it a few minutes. It will open an Output.txt file when it completes. Copy and paste the contents of output.txt here. Once that's done, close the text file and then press any key and the batch file will end.


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

hi..i downloaded the program and ran the bat file but then after it says 'file not found' the entire window closes by itself and there is no output file


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Does the folder have 5 files
feach.com
remv3.bat
ver1.txt
ver2.txt
ver3.txt

If not not all files were extracted


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

there are 3 files
find.bat
locate.com
strings.exe


----------



## JohnSWJ (Jan 28, 2005)

hi, i have 3 questions...
1) should i delete all the stuff in my temp folder?
2) should i allow framework service to access the internet?
3) any ideas about my log?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 11:49:24 PM, on 01/02/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SMC2635WMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\protect32.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Susan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\guhol86y.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SMC2635W 11Mbps WLAN Monitor.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O23 - Service: BrSplService - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------

